# Replacement stock on a Remington Sportsman 78



## jasonmiddlebrooks (Jul 6, 2009)

Was at Bass Pro the other day and saw a camo stock (on clearance) for a Remington 700 ADL, which is what my gun is basically.  I bought it and put it on when I got home.  Everything fits fine except for one thing.  There is a gap down the left side of the barrel where it sits in the grove.  Basically I can fit a dime between the barrel and stock on one side.

Is that going to cause a problem with accuracy?  I know the best way to tell will probably be to take it out and see how it shoots and if it stays on target.  Figured I would ask since I have not had a chance to try it out yet.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## jglenn (Jul 7, 2009)

having pressure on one side of a barrel and not on the other is "generally" not a good thing. 

shoot it and see how it does. then go from there.

ultimately you may have to free float the barrel and bed the action but neither is very costly


----------

